# My very old system



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Bryston SP 1.7
Bryston 4b
Bryson 3b amps.
2 Adcom 555ll sub amps
Kenwood basic M2A amp.
Canton Ergo 122DC main SP 
Canton Ergo CM51 center CM51
3 Fosgate SP 90 for the surround and back CH
LG BD 390 blu-ray player

2 HTPCs with an Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 deluxe audio card using the analogs for HD audio


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you selling? Are you bragging or complaining? It sounds like music to me.

How about Bryston? I don't know anybody who owns Bryston and I have not listened to a Bryston setup. It looks like nice equipment and the adds read well. Everything I have read sounds interesting. But with Rotel , NAD, Adcom and even Denon out there why spend more for Bryston? Make an offer I can't refuse.

What are you thinking?

Greg :wave:


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

no I'm not selling or Bragging. Initially I posted to qualify for the Marantz 6005 giveaway. If I had it to do over again I would get the 6005 and save $3500 over the 4g cost of the Bryston.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, by the way..., I built an AMD computer around an MSI K9A2 Platinum MoBo. I don't have 4 (four) PCI-E 16/2.0 video cards but I did invest in an HT Omega Claro+ Audio card. I love Pandora's Genome Project and for $36 annually, I listen add-free 24/7 to music streams of 24Bit and 192kHz. The Omega Claro does an unbelievable job of getting out of the way of the music. I had bought Furutech analogue cables (OCC copper) and Furutech FP-106 RCA's and ViaBlu 2.5mm male plug @ the other end. I had Aphrodite Cu29 make these up for me. He only charged me $20 for labor. The cable was $170 total I believe. Like the man said..., "This cable is probably among the best the world has to offer today" I do believe that. I could spend thousands more and not improve the sound quality characteristics.

Then I found an opportunity to buy a coaxial Digital interconnect made by Signal Fidelity for CES 08' or 09' this cable had an MSRP of $1500 approx but I bought this for a small fraction of msrp. It is about 7/8" in diameter with silver RCA's. When I plugged this cable in my jaw hit the floor. I could not believe what I was hearing through my meager little system. I have been upgrading and tweaking ever since. I am working on a patent now that I believe will improve sound systems for very little money. I wish I had bought the Signal Fidelity speaker cables but they were definitely out of my neighborhood. But now I use the analogue interconnects for my iPod. Wow! Music and Comedy is so easy to take with you wherever you go today. When I'm at home..., yeah. Its that good! On Pandora I key in Amos Lee and the music continues on with Ray LaMontangue, Dave Mathews, John Mayer and etc 

I would not mind trying Bryston. Maybe I understand why you still have them even as they continue to age.

Greg


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't remember how to get there but your equipment list goes somewhere in your profile. Give me a minute to backtrack my list and I'll be back with the path. Unless the HTS Moderator is looking in on this conversation and steps in. Either way I'll let you know what I find.

Greg


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Gregr said:


> Oh, by the way..., I built an AMD computer around an MSI K9A2 Platinum MoBo. I don't have 4 (four) PCI-E 16/2.0 video cards but I did invest in an HT Omega Claro+ Audio card. I love Pandora's Genome Project and for $36 annually, I listen add-free 24/7 to music streams of 24Bit and 192kHz.


I am very interested in this. I built my AMD pcs too. I have an Asus HDAV 1.3 deluxe audiocard because it is said to do 24/192 audio via analogs. There are issues with this card. I don't know if I will from the HT Omega Claro.
Do you think the music played on Pandora's Genome Project is 24/192 at the source or just up converted?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Ghost Rider

I don't know how many posts you have containing 25 words or more but you will need 5 to access certain forum features. I think you can complete your profile at any time. In any case if you try and the system won't let you it will remind you you need 5 posts. 

Space for your equipment list is found in your profile. Your profile is found by clicking on your user-name. Near the top of the page on the right side you will see your user name and to the left is a simple "Welcome". Left click your user-name. Also if you have not done so you should read the rules and reg's from beginning to end without omission. I think somewhere in there we are told about listing equipment.
But I could be wrong about all of this.

Welcome to HTS

Greg


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey,

Pandora is Streaming (broad-banding???) in 24/192 when you upgrade to "Pandora One" for $36 a year. The free Pandora does not stream this higher broadband. I am not sure what the numbers are for free Pandora but the music quality is still very good. For my money the 24Bits/192kHz is an easy jump a "no brainer". But not everything is recorded in 24/192 and in this case I am sure...,

Ghost Rider we should take this to a new Post. There are many people @ HTS that will not only be interested but contribute ideas as well. 

Can you write the same question you asked me but write it in a Post for all to participate. If I didn't say this the Moderator will eventually. But ask about Pandora and HT Omega Claro and I will follow up. I have much more to say. I love my Audio card and/but..., 

Catch you on the Post page!

Greg


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Ghost Rider

Pandora is Streaming in 24/192 when you upgrade to "Pandora One" for $36 a year. The free Pandora does not stream this higher data rate. I am not sure what the numbers are for "free Pandora", but the music quality is still very good. For my money the 24Bits/192kHz is an easy jump a "no brainier". But not everything is recorded in 24/192 and in this case I am sure the music is up-converted. 24Bits/192kHz is pretty much the standard these days and then there are recording studios like "Mobile Fidelity" and "Mapleshade" to name a few that are remastering to 24/192. I've even heard 32Bit mentioned. 

Pandora and HT Omega Claro and I will follow up. I have much more to say. I love my HT Omega Audio Card here are some spec.'s 

SPECIFICATIONS

* C-Media Oxygen HD CMI8788 Audio Processor

* 4 pcs - 24-bit/192kHz AK4396VF :
(120dB-part spec.) DACs for 7.1channel output. (24-bit/192kHz in 7.1channel playback)

* 1 pc 24-bit/192kHz WM8785G: Line Input.
ADC input (24-bit/192kHz recording)

* 1 pc CMI9780 AC'97 2.3 CODEC: AUX, CD, MIC input (16bit/48kHz playback/recording)

* Integrated up to 192k/24-bit S/PDIF high grade special Optical and Coaxial connectors for 44.1kHz,48kHz, 96kHz, 192kHz SPDIF output. (work simultaneously)

* Standard 10PIN (AC97) Front Panel Audio supports: connectivity for stereo audio output and a microphone input from PC case

* DTS?Interactive:
A real-time 5.1 channel encoder.

* DTS?NeoC
An upmix matrix technology.

* Dolby?Digital Live (DDL) :
A real-time 5.1 channel encoding.

* Dolby?ProLogic IIx surround processor:
spreading stereo audio into 7.1 channel surround sound.

* Dolby?Headphone technology:
conveying 5.1 surround and 3D gaming audio over stereo headphones.

* Dolby?Virtual Speaker solution, bringing amazing virtual surround sound fields via general two speakers.

* C-Media FlexBass - LFE channel crossover frequency setable from range 50 to 250Hz in Small speaker mode and Small/Large speaker selectable.

* C-Media Magic Voice: Popular feature for disguising your tone in online chatting.

* C-Media Xear 3D 7.1 Virtual Speaker Shifter technology.

* C-Media's unique Karaoke functions: Microphone Echo, Key-shifting.

* 10-band EQ, 27 global reverberation environments.

* Supports most industrial standards of 3D sound for PC gaming with DirectSound.

* Supported operating systems: Microsoft Windows XP, VISTA. 

This Audio card does sound great even phenomenal but you know how it is..., I continue to tweak and adjust and upgrade. My thoughts today are - if I am going to continue to use the audio card in the computer then I have to replace the Cooler Master steel and plastic case for a non-magnetic aluminum and somehow dampen the new case so that any 60 cycle vibration resonance is undetectable and/or has no effect on the music.

I started pricing aluminum cases and you know how expensive Lian Li cases are and add the cost of damping material. Well I am tossing around the Idea of an outboard DAC like a DAC Magic for $425 and upgrade the power supply on that for $200 or Furutech's new DAC under the name of ADL for $525 but the ADL plays up to 24/96 only. There are no upgrades for the ADL DAC. But I am in no hurry. What I am listening to now is incredible. When it is no longer enough maybe Furutech will offer a 32Bit/384kHz DAC. But by then they may realize their DAC/MM-MC Phono Preamp/headphone amp (all in one ++) could sell for more especially considering the quality of sound and with this list of capabilities it probably is under-priced. The HT Omega Claro Halo XT also includes a 600 ohm headphone amp etc, etc. 

I did have only one issue with the HT Omega. I broke the digital RCA input plug. I guess to achieve the 75Ω's necessary for the digital connection they use mostly plastic in this RCA. Well my digital cable is quiet stiff and sometimes works loose from the RCA. Well sometimes I push the Male/Female plugs together pretty hard and the RCA snapped.

I emailed HT Omega and told them what happened. Without any questions of: a. when I bought it; 
b. where I bought it; c. how much I paid etc, etc. Within a minute I had an RMA# and within a week I had a new card. They told me they would replace the RCA or replace the card. Well I got a new box all the accessories and a new card I believe.

Wow,:bigsmile: I think I went on a bit. 

Greg


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

that's cool thanks for the info. Me my typing is very slow so it's generaly short also


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Ghost Rider,

I've already got the info to you so I/we don't need to start a new thread. 
Liked the Questions though.

Greg


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Me I have 2 audio cards one in each PC. An Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 deluxe that supports 24/192 and is said to pass unmolested audio thru the analogs which I’m limited to for HD audio. One of the few cards that will.

My other card is an Echo Mona and I love that card. http://www.echoaudio.com/Products/Discontinued/Mona/specs.php For music this card is limited to 24/96 and is a 10-12 year old design and is limited to a 5.1 and is down sampled. For most movies I like the xonar but certain movies with great music scores, like “Across the Universe” the Mona just sounds better.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Ghost Rider,

Unless you have finally, just now, posted your equipment list under the equipment list heading then you have not posted your equipment list. 

I have to admit I had some trouble with listing my equipment in the right place. Because of that I found 2 ways of listing. One is going to the Marantz 6005 posting..., either the qualification thread or the conversation thread. In the several lines of Sonnie's post in describing the rules and qualifiers are several links each of the links are underlined. Where Sonnie says list equipment here is all or partly underlined. Left click there and where you will end up is (look at the header @ the top of the page, bottom line of header should read) your equipment list.

When you first listed your equipment you posted on the "New Posts" page. Which is why I answered your post. 

Good Luck in the Marantz upgrade..., I'll trade with you when I win, OK Ha ha...

Greg


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

if you go to my profile you can see my equipment list, is that not correct?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey GR,

I did go to your profile and your equipment is listed in the public profile. 

I don't know what to say..., except if on November 29th you are still being omitted from the qualified list I would then go to the Marantz giveaway page:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/49489-marantz-sr6005-receiver-giveaway.html

on this page, where Sonnie states, "Your Audio/Video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum. 

If you click on the part that is underlined Home Theater equipment forum, you will then be able to create a new HT forum list of your equipment.


I would make a copy of your Equipment list and go to Home Theater Equipment Forum and paste a copy.

I don't know my way around very well so I cannot begin to tell you if you are listed already or not. I just say your name on a list that Sonnie said were not qualified. 

Good luck

Greg


----------

